# 225 Bigots



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

This is time to start a good old arugment -
Had a 150 ttr for from 01/09

just bought a boxster delivery in march 2004 (still have our name down for the new one)

anyone that drives a 225/v6 and pays Â£31k (softtop) as lost the plot.

The 4wd of Audi is good but the frame of the car is old hat (Driven all before today). the 150ttr is a top car at a very good price, however they are lot of guys and girls think the 225BHP is the best car every - they are total wrong.

150 TTR ARE VERY GOOD - 225 BHP 4WD as passed its sell by date and thats why you now have 3.2 - sorry guys - but this car is about to pass away in the next few years and all you 225 owners should start to understand that the 150 BHP is just living on the design of the TT and a better driving car then any other TT `S (good gear box and more feel)

Sorry (bit drunk and just paid Â£36k for car)

Gary

however i had to say the above !!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> i had to say the above !!!


Sure you did. Now though, you're more than welcome to sling your hook.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Gary, even if what you say is true and even taking into account that your drunk (really, I would never have guessed : I would still keep my TTR rather than trading in for a Boxster just on the looks alone. Why would I drive a car like a Boxster that looks like its been flattened by a steam roller :-/ 

Have a great time with your Boxster though ;D

Graham


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Knob!

Sorry, I had to say the above as well 8)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thats ok m8 get it out of your system.. 

Makes no odds to me.. my modified 225 sees off boxsters as it would a 150 ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It makes me sad when posts become abusive :-/

Voicing a personal opinion is a right on this forum and should remain so...

Choice is good! Even if it's for the enemy  ;D

Best of luck Gary and I hope you still want to come along to TT meets!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would say the posts are quite restrained myself ;D


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

> Knob!


I second that emotion.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Agreed Mark but Bigots in the heading is not getting off to a good start for a rational debate re 225's/Boxsters is it? Fairly predictable outcome.

I think what sadens me more are the members who choose to change their car and then slag us all off. They were quite happy while they had theirs.

Graham


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

its good to see that the same old guys are still there -however you can not except the 150 TTR a very good car - 
Gary

PS - this car was my dream but the efforts of the 225 guys (my cars has two exhasuts etc) as change my mind and sorry but i will pay the cash and move up even if it cost me Â£12k over the next 18mths (waiting for the new shape)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, but in fairness, would you really be happy with a 150?


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> It makes me sad when posts become abusive :-/
> 
> Voicing a personal opinion is a right on this forum and should remain so...
> 
> ...


we are both from leeds - morley(churwell hill) - pudsey - rotherwell so what i say is from the hart


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Wasnt it the introduction of the 150 that really devalued our Quattros? If you want a real TT buy a Quattro. As for the boxster, alot of TTers seem to take the boxster route as a step forward. I almost went down this route until I actually sat in one. Porsche hasnt updated its interior since it introduced the 911 and even then it was outdated, nice driving car though but doesnt handle as well as the TT.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Be honest.....did you get a Boxster or Boxster S ?

PS: There is only one Porsche.....the 911 !!! Â


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Perhaps when you have sobered up you will feel differently :-/

When have 225 owners hassled you about your single pipe ?

The 150 is ok if thats what YOU prefer dont matter what others think, but your thread does seem to be having a dig at us so the replies should be no surprise.

By the way did you know the 150 benefits from chipping more than any other TT


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> PS: There is only one Porsche.....the 911 !!! Â


Good Point Well Made (poor mans Porsche is that what they say)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> I think what sadens me more are the members who choose to change their car and then slag us all off. They were quite happy while they had theirs.
> 
> Graham


Graham
very well put mate.

Gaz&Jon
What sort of reaction were you expecting when slating the TT on the TT forum Â :

You have decided to buy a Boxster, you pays your money and takes your choice.

Hopefully you have some good memories of your TT ownership Â ???

BTW im sure a TT will carry more booze than a Boxster Â  Â hic hic


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good luck on the Boxster forum ...

their Loss is definetly our gain i'm sure


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...BTW im sure a TT will carry more booze than a Boxster Â  Â hic hic


 ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Perhaps when you have sobered up you will feel differently Â :-/
> 
> When have 225 owners hassled you about your single pipe ?
> 
> ...


Top reply

however we have so much s**T over the 150 and the one pipe - we moved on

but i still think a chipped 150 is a top car

least you are all looking at this and some are going down down the old 911 route

puts you back to my orginal post about 225 bigots and to put them guys on the back foot

put our name down for a 911 soft top (new shape) due out 2007/8 last week.

so iam not short of a couple of quid.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Good Point Well Made (poor mans Porsche is that what they say)


Just like we say that the 150 bhp TT is the poor man's TT. ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Good luck on the Boxster forum ...
> 
> their Loss is definetly our gain i'm sure


Blinkered - like Rover


----------



## Rsport (May 26, 2003)

From a TT 150 to a Porsche... :-/ Do you have won the lottery ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The TTC out sells the TTR by three or four to one. Everybody knows that there is a lot of competion in the roadster sector coming from the Boxster, Z3, Z4, SLK, Spider, TVR etc and now with the 150BHP from the MGF and MX5. During its lifetime the TTC has only really had competition from the GTV and a few other cars that aren't really comparable. That is currently changing.

To suggest that any one of these is substantially better than the others would be nonsense. HOWEVER, the relative abundance of TTs of all types would suggest that the balance of compromises made in its design have found favour with a large number of people. To suggest that it is passed it when comparing it to a car that is older is, frankly, ridiculous. That the Boxster has a more able chassis, a more pleasant ownership experience and even better residuals has to be weighed up against the fact that it is far more expensive than the TT and nobody knows if it is reversing at lightspeed or crawling slowly in forward gear such is the front / rear symmetry of its bodywork.

You pays yer money and you takes ya choice.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Must be p*ssed the grammer is terrible. Sad.

Calling all 225 owners bigots and he's never met me. Very sad.

I'm not short of a few quid. Very bloody sad.

Get a life.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

> Yeah, but in fairness, would you really be happy with a 150?


What's wrong with a 150 TT 

150 180 or 225 they are all TT's aren't they ???


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Must be p*ssed the grammer is terrible. Sad.
> 
> Calling all 225 owners bigots and he's never met me. Very sad.
> 
> ...


nice but what can you say when you get the old statment poor mans porsche -

thats the problem with people that drive 225 TT`S
they can move up or they bought 2nd hand and 
can not realease that the 150TTR as a better gear box (5 speed) and more feel.

Sorry i do love the concept


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> What's wrong with a 150 TT
> 
> 150 180 or 225 they are all TT's aren't they ???


Correct so dont lose any sleep over what is said here


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> so iam not short of a couple of quid.


No, just short of a few brain cells by the sounds of it!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

It just occured to me that you'll have 911 bigots looking down on you if you drive a Boxster. Bloody ha ha. ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> It just occured to me that you'll have 911 bigots looking down on you if you drive a Boxster. Bloody ha ha. ;D


cool i have one on order


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

@gazandjan:You said you compared the boxster and the TT. I don't think so. Were you ever on a racetrack with a boxster ? Forget it ! Try the same with the 911. Great ! Even my 225TTC was better to handle on the track than a boxster.

I know what I'm talking about.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> so iam not short of a couple of quid.


And your saying the rest of us are ?

Hmm, youre first TT was a 150 ( base model )
a good percentage of us bought new 225`s
that kinda says we werent " short of a couple of quid " without actually saying it, however, you felt the need to.

Did Harry Enfield base one of his characters on you perchance?


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

> so iam not short of a couple of quid.


But you`ll always feel inadequate, no matter what car you drive.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> But you`ll always feel inadequate, no matter what car you drive.


Thats getting a bit personal IMO :-/

No need for attacks on character


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

not on the track - just day to day

but what changed our minds was the cra*p we got over just having a 150TTR -

SO BUGGER IT BUY A BOXSTER

comes in march - new sharpe we are looking at 2006 and the 911 softtop about 2007/8

Just like we hit a nerve


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Did Harry Enfield base one of his characters on you perchance?


One of the Old Gits?
Kevin?

:-X


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

no one has ever talked or looked down on me because i have a 150 i just like the TTR wheather it is quattro or not maybe it's because i don,t act like a twat has something to do with it or slag other TT'S.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ps i had one of the first 150,s in the country everyone thought it was a 180 anyway non tt owners that is.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Loadsa money bish bash!


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

While we are on the subject of money ???

Don't forget that a 150 with optional extras on it, is NO cheap vehicle!!!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

To quote you.

"You only live once"

Maybe you should enjoy it, rather than being pi$$ed at 9 o'clock and make an arse of yourself.

You reap what you sow.

As your from the Leeds area you may like to come along to the Skipton meet, I'm sure you would get a pleasant welcome.

Grow / sober up.

Ian.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> And your saying the rest of us are ?
> 
> Hmm, youre first TT was a 150 ( base model )
> a good percentage of us bought new 225`s
> ...


hey guys i totally agree and love the tt totallly but if u have it just bloody buy it and thats what we are doing - mine is called trevor and have had him since new at 09/03 with most of the extras and am gutted to have to change so soon to....whatever it would be. ok its good being the porker but am still sad..hope this gives some humanity to the whole thing......enjoy some glasses of wine now... take care all in the tt owners and everywhere cheers guys
Jan (earlier comments were gaz but I know u will know who put what!!)
xx


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

> Did Harry Enfield base one of his characters on you perchance?


LOL, just what I was thinking. Loadsamoney, or the couple who continually say "cos we are considerably richer than you", in a terrible brummie accent ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> And your saying the rest of us are ?
> 
> Hmm, youre first TT was a 150 ( base model )
> a good percentage of us bought new 225`s
> ...


hey guys i totally agree and love the tt totallly but if u have it just bloody buy it and thats what we are doing - mine is called trevor and have had him since new at 09/03 with most of the extras and am gutted to have to change so soon to....whatever it would be. ok its good being the porker but am still sad..hope this gives some humanity to the whole thing......enjoy some glasses of wine now... take care all in the tt owners and everywhere cheers guys
Jan (earlier comments were gaz but I know u will know who put what!!)
xx


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyway, good choice....there are worse Â 

Peace


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> or the couple who continually say "cos we are considerably richer than you", in a terrible brummie accent ;D


You got the first correct answer - prize is on its way!

Personally i love the 150, 180, 225, V6, blue black or whatever, it has a certain badge on the back and that says it all Â ;D


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Jan, you're starting to repeat yourself! ;D


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

> You got the first correct answer - prizes is on its way!
> 
> Personally i love the 150, 180, 225, V6, blue black or whatever, it has a certain badge on the back and that says it all Â ;D


I agree ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Anyway, good choice....there are worse Â


Thank you 
But we got people talking and hopefuly coming togeather - we all love a bad one


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...Just like we hit a nerve


No, its just the way you have gone about telling us 225 owners that we are bigots and now that you have ordered a Boxster and a 911 convertable and that your not short of a few quid imply that you are better than the rest of us. Your not.

Please find on this forum and reply with a quote, that I have looked down on your or anyone elses 150. You don't even know me so please don't generalise me as being a 225 bigot.

Graham


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

my next TT will also be a 150 but with custom factory paint not sure what colour yet no spoiler and some fancy dan leather and dropped. ;Dl


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Me senses a back track of political proportions.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

> Thank you
> But we got people talking and hopefuly coming togeather Â - we all love Â a bad one


The price of a car is not the most important. It's the character of a car. 
The 911 is great to drive and I have a lot of fun, but the TT makes me happy and smile.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wouldn't life be simple and bigot free if all TT rears looked like this
No spoiler, exhausts, quattro badge....and relax









PS enjoy the new car when it comes


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Where is the exhaust? Is it a Diesel ? ;D


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Know i'm rising to bait......but

Sorry 150 owners but the 150 is so cheap (if you can call 20k cheap!) cos its the base model and got bits missing :, probably 8 grands worth if you include the quattro, still a bonafide TT though, depends on what you want, i personally wanted all the goodies above an 03 plate so bought secondhand for about the same price as a new 150, really don't want to sound 225 snobbish but comparing a 150 with a 225 is akin to comparing the Bog standard box-ster to the S. Now it's a fact everyone knows if you're going to get a box-ster get the S , so why did'nt you?, because you value your new plate above getting the better car/engine albeit secondhand, your choice but you will now have S (and all other porsche owners) owners looking down thier noses at you cos you have the base model............. you know the feeling!

However at least 150 owners have the privilege of knowing that whatever hp their car has its the best looking thing on four wheels....you can't even say that now!

You'd appreciate the quattro when you get the back end of that Box-ster wagging in this beautiful weather we're having, I've been looking out for one at the lights ,wanna show it what the remap and Quattro is about ,do they all get put away for winter (as they should do!) or just a bit shy when its wet?

Drivers car phaaph ,maybe dry track or summer burnup drivers car, matter of fact i'd probablly buy one if they wer'nt so ugly and i lived in California ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> so iam not short of a couple of quid.


Surely this is the saddest post ever to appear on this forum.

I hope Gaz reads this forum in the cold (and sober) light of day and realises why his comments have provoked such responses. If not, then it's a very sad reflection on an individual. I thought it was bad enough changing car's based on other peoples (supposed) comments but.... :

p.s. I wonder if any of this thread will be edited. :-/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> You don't even know me so please don't generalise me as being a 225 bigot.
> 
> Graham


Graham chill, you don't even have a 225 you have a whopping 281 ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

"I am not short of a few quid" = so I am gonna spend it quickly on flash motors before my liver chucks in the towel? :-X


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Know i'm rising to bait......but
> 
> Sorry 150 owners but the 150 is so cheap (if you can call 20k cheap!)


21.225, actually.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> you have a whopping 281 Â ;D


i think that sort of informations best left in the bedroom


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Personally i really don't care what you think of me for owning a 225 or if you have lots of money or if you have ordered a boxster and a 911 etc etc yawn!

becasue at least.....

1. I dont look like a cross between Alistair McGowen & Ben Elton









2. I dont have a fat arse, a small c*ck and saggy b*llocks









3. Have a website advertising the fact i am a blatant swinger









However 'Gaz & Jan', you do have one saving grace..... Slutty, yet appealing! 









Lucky Porsche Forum i say! :-/

p.s. ....and i'm not even drunk to post this either. :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> What's wrong with a 150 TT
> 
> 150 180 or 225 they are all TT's aren't they ???


You obviously are happy with you car Gav [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My point being that Gaz obviously isn't because he feels intimidated by people with two exhausts.

No offence intended.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

flash sod....lol ;D



> 21.225, actually.


Mr powell. A picture says a thousand words. have to say that post is one of your funniest ever, congratulate yourself Â ;D not sure how long the post will last for though


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Obviously not short of a few quid


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> flash sod....lol ;D


how can i be flash i only have a 150. ;D  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wish I had six wheels though



> how can i be flash i only have a 150. ;D  ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

fooking superb MR Powell

top of the class


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Gosh I feel really inadequate. 
I'm sure everyone is looking down their noses at me. I've got a 225 TTC but it's not been chipped.

I'm sure everyone knows.

Oh I feel so inadequate.

Perhaps if I get the windows tinted nobody will recognise me?

I need therapy.

Yellow pages quick!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Nasty Kev , he he he he ,bet he wishes he'd never started this.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Am I the alpha male then :-/

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/drd/miltek4.jpg


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Gosh I feel really inadequate.
> I'm sure everyone is looking down their noses at me. I've got a 225 TTC but it's not been chipped.
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows.
> ...


id only get the windows tinted if you look like this....









*its our newest member of the boxster club - Gaz!*


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Kudos ttstu ,your RSV covers any TT inadequacies


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

do you have the same software as graham.

maybe you can turn my 150 into a 225 ;D


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

FOUR EXHAUSTS!

That's it I'm off to get a Box-ster, I can't cope with these feelings of inadequacy any longer.

Good Bye!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> id only get the windows tinted if you look like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the drugs don,t work.

sung in a verve styliee


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Gaz and Jan, this has put me off drink for life ;D

Moley


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> and the drugs don,t work.


but could they make it worse?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually I'd like to thank Gaz as this is sooo much fun. ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

This thread has the makings of a classic.

So.............who's been Noddy bashing then. :


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Beats Scooby bashing any day ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Surely this is the saddest post ever to appear on this forum.
> 
> I hope Gaz reads this forum in the cold (and sober) light of day and realises why his comments have provoked such responses. If not, then it's a very sad reflection on an individual. Â I thought it was bad enough changing car's based on other peoples (supposed) comments but.... Â :
> 
> p.s. I wonder if any of this thread will be edited. Â :-/


We 150ttr guys/girls have to put with - so we are starting to speak out .

We Love the concept but not the people that put us down


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

lmao!

Gaz & Jan - how can you write such drivel? Good luck with your Boxster or 911 or whatever else you say you're going to get in the year dot ... Why didn't you just buy a 225 to start with, couldn't you afford the repayments? Â 

Chavs and money, eh? Â


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

> Thanks Gaz and Jan, this has put me off drink for life


Well it's put me off swinging for life. :-X


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> id only get the windows tinted if you look like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is so cool it was my 30th and thats a long time ago --- top photo well done

I lose that one ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> that is so cool it was my 30th and thats a long time ago --- top photo well done
> 
> I lose that one Â ;D


sh1t - youre not 30 in that!
+ 10.....


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> lmao!
> 
> Gaz & Jan - how can you write such drivel? Good luck with your Boxster or 911 or whatever else you say your going to get in the year dot ... Why didn't you just buy a 225 to start with, couldn't you afford the repayments? Â
> 
> Chavs and money, eh? Â


Long story on that one - but yes we can afford the payments and i just wish to have a TTR - but the 225 lot got a wee bit boring - so it was pay back time - Jan is not happy ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> We 150ttr guys/girls have to put with Â - so we are starting to speak out .
> 
> We Love the concept but not the people that put us down


name names who has put you down for owning a 150 no one on this forum has put me down sure they say its not as quick it's not four wheel drive blah blah but why go and buy a boxter ,when i had my relient kitten i never slagged of robins because they only had three wheels.


----------



## tikki (Sep 15, 2003)

;D ;D Great evenings entertainment 
Just think - I had intended watching Runaway Bride!
: : :


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey different thread but i thought it was agreed only beautiful people drive prams, Gaz kinda bucks the trend then! ;D


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Look I'm a Newbie as it says to the left. But I've never spotted a put down of a 150 by a 225 yet. Is this a case of perception or reality?

Like I understand that for the individual concerned their perception is their reality but we can't all be wrong can we?

Oh and Gaz, I've just finished my second bottle of vino. Am coherent?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

tonite matthew i am TINA TURNER


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

why buy a boxster they are for people who would love a 911 but just cant afford one!! stick with a tt i say!!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

we did not look that ugly last year










However see the web site count the hoildays


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and i am ELVIS COSTELLO.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> we did not look that ugly last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody hell love-itt has been on photo shop again ;D


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry just noticed that I'm no longer a newbie. Time for a Box-ster then.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> we did not look that ugly last year


 :-X


> However see the web site count the hoildays


We have had considerably more holidays than yow

Holiday Reps perchance?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> it was my 30th and thats a long time ago


Then you should know better :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> we did not look that ugly last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must tell me your tailor


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Its the best scrap we have ever had on this forum ;D ;D ;D
Love itt


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

LMFAO!

Could you people please stop it and let me go to bed! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> we did not look that ugly last year


roflmao!

:-X

A 150 owner, who, out of the blue, suddenly slags off all 225 owners, and then smugly declares that he is buying a Boxster, will win you no friends on here Â 

Gaz & Jan - If I were you I'd take your website off line pdq or else you are going to get the piss ripped out of you all night long!



> However see the web site count the hoildays


Your point is ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is the exact meaning of bigot then?

Jan looks great! 

Are you really in the swinging scene or Vek has been telling us lies again? ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Unbelievable ???


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got in and almost spat my coffee over my new TFT - Mr Powell, your post in this thread was superb!

I'm never going to post on here after coming home from the pub again after seeing this!

"Considerably richerrr - than yau!" [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Shame someone who has had too much shandy, has to try to spoil the forum. Â Have a big glass of water and then slowly attempt to find the Porsche forum....................you can post there!:
We're really not that interested in what car you are getting next.......or how much you paid for it!!!!!!!!! :-/

.................................................................. :-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Handbags, gentlemen!


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

just incase alcohol has impaired your ability to do searches here is the uk boxster forum

http://forum.boxa.net/


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

should change you name to

Stan and Pam Herbert

the official name of 'I could not help but notice that we are considerably richer than yow'

just thought would add it


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> we did not look that ugly last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please can i buy that shirt? Failing that, I'd swap it for my 225... :-/ ???


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Please can i buy that shirt? Â Failing that, I'd swap it for my 225... Â :-/ ???


No way i love that shirt ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Shame someone who has had too much shandy, has to try to spoil the forum. Â Have a big glass of water and then slowly attempt to find the Porche forum....................you can post there!:
> We're really not that interested in what car you are getting next.......or how much you paid for it!!!!!!!!! :-/
> 
> .................................................................. :-X


 with spelling like that "porche" you need to call Carol and ask for another consonant ....

;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> we did not look that ugly last year


Oh yes you bloody did. Â Sporting a weak chin and should have gone to Specsavers. 

Anyway as KMP intimated you have got balls Gaz. (quite revolting ones at that) And you and Jan definately ruffled a few precious feathers here last night. Â So mission accomplished. Â Plus you obviously enjoyed yourselves. Â Possibly feeling a tad shabby this morning?

ps Your initial assertion was not entirely wrong as I am a bigot (albeit a benevolent one ) and did have a 225. Â I am not alone here. Â So _quad errat demonstrandum_ indeed. ;D ;D

Do come back. 8)


----------



## sugarbabe (Nov 7, 2003)

It really is a subjective issue; good car / bad car etc., but really, that Gaz guy truly is one ugly mother. Do you think she's got her fingers crossed behind her back?

Good that Gaz had the freedom to express his desire to upgrade his car; might not find the plastic surgery such an easy route though.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I was getting a bit tired of this thread last nite but it got spiced up quite nicely at 10.55pm nice once Kev. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> Please can i buy that shirt? Â Failing that, I'd swap it for my 225... Â :-/ ???


You say "we're not short of a few bob" then why do you shop at River Island!

Not enough style for a TT!

Go get your Boxster with its crossed eyes.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

GazandJan this is the saddest post I have ever read on ANY forum. :'(

Get a life, your head must be so far up your own a**es that its unbelievable. 

Your initial statement and further comments imply a total lack of self confidence.

Sad sad sad Â :'( :'( :'(


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

The net is cool place to find info.....

Â Mr gary chapman
Â XXXX page wood court
Â thackley
Â yorkshire
Â bd10 Xlf
Â UK

Â "Mr gary chapman" <[email protected]>
Â Phone: 01133918XXX
Â Fax: Â 0870 2000 XXX

search at bit more................


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Most entertaining.

I wonder if Gaz will play the 'look how rich and successful I am' game on the porker forums?

He might suddenly realise he's not actually top of the pile. :


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

What a quailty thread! ;D

13 pages of complete bollocks ???

This is now linked from the boxa.net site, so I reckon 20 pages should be possible by lunchtime........ 

Simon

PS Surely posting somebody's home address details is a bit low no?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Pizza delivery anyone ????


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)




----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

> PS Surely posting somebody's home address details is a bit low no? Â


Yip sure is but it just shows how easy it is to get info on people..........whois

so I masked it Â ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Missed out last night :'( just read all this this morning, KMPowell funniest post on here yet ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Holiday Reps perchance?


I think he's a banker.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I think he's a banker


Is that of the merchant kind?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Missed out last night :'( just read all this this morning, KMPowell funniest post on here yet ;D


i thought mine were quite good imho.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry KingcuTTer, didn't mean to miss you out


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sorry KingcuTTer, didn't mean to miss you out


just making sure my ego was as big as gaz 

i know my wheels are ;D


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

My 225 TTR is LHD and cost only Â£16700 with 14,000 miles on the clock....find me a car that good for that price.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> just making sure my ego was as big as gaz


 :-X


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> just making sure my ego was as big as gaz Â
> 
> i know my wheels are ;D


stop bigging yourself up and get over to the apple store !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Flippin eck - what did I miss!?!

looks like everyone had fun - are we still all friends?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Flippin eck - what did I miss!?!
> 
> looks like everyone had fun - are we still all friends? Â


guess that depends on what you drive ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As yow is conciderably richer than us, hows about yow uses the money sensibly and saves yows local (Leeds United) football club ;D


----------



## sugarbabe (Nov 7, 2003)

> My 225 TTR is LHD and cost only Â£16700 with 14,000 miles on the clock....find me a car that good for that price.


Good deal; I bought mine (LHD), lots of extras etc, 225 TTC for 19,800 quid with zero kms on the clock - any better deals out there?

PS - My mate Jarend bought a brand new Boxster S last week; red leather, bose s/system for 30,700 quid. I think I good a pretty fair price for my TT.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> guess that depends on what you drive ;D


 [smiley=gossip.gif] meoww ;D

bloody apple store shut again :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> [smiley=gossip.gif] meoww ;D
> 
> bloody apple store shut again :-/


just been - p155ed off, thinking about just buying the bloody thing!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Agreed



> My 225 TTR is LHD and cost only Â£16700 with 14,000 miles on the clock....find me a car that good for that price.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

This has got to be one of the funniest threads ever!

Gaz and Jan: this post shows that 
[smiley=cheers.gif] + Â [smiley=computer.gif] = Â [smiley=bigcry.gif] & Â [smiley=toilet.gif].

KMPowell: brilliant post! Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].

I'm beginning to get a complex now: are 150ers looking up to me and feeling jealous, are 225ers looking down on me, are 180 quattros looking across at me coz I only have fwd? And what about the 180 fwd that have had dual exhausts fitted and I'm not chipped, and, and, and....

I think I'll go back to the beginning and read this thread all over again Â [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> I second that emotion.


Me Too !


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Gaz, many thanks for pointing out my spelling error :-[(just shows how interested in the PORCHE........oops! sorry Por...sche brand I am). ;D


----------



## topgun (Jan 21, 2004)

Does it matter wether its a porsche or Audi you buy? Everyone makes decisions in there life, and goes with what they want. You cant really knock people for making a choice. Both cars have good and bad points. Some prefer the looks of the Boxster, some the TT. If we all liked the same car the world would be boring 

TG


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

> Does it matter wether its a porsche or Audi you buy? Everyone makes decisions in there life, and goes with what they want. You cant really knock people for making a choice.


No it doesn't matter - I think what grated people was owning one of the 2, then getting an inferiority complex & slating ALL other owners when swapping to another brand.
Still it brightened up my day
Wonder whether the Boxster will get slagged off when the "911" turns up ?


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

It's not the debate on the brands that's the original issue here, it's the unnecessary '225 Bigots' comment . Â Comments like that are better left off this forum and as Gaz has never owned a 225 it's really probably best not to comment. Â The Porsche (note I spelled it properly twice now ) Â is a great car and there's no doubting that........... but just a few of us on................. Â Â T H E Â T T Â F O R U M Â happen to like the TT. Â So why upset a good bunch of people who like to speak about their cars ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe he's going down the porker route as he's just cashed in all the 10 p's off the empty bottles (who remembers the alpine man) in his garage, and doesn't know what to do with all that money. ( oh I forgot, he does't need the money cause, hes consid.........)

He could always buy Thoney's RS to take the bottles to the recycling point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What an excellent thread. ;D

Nice one Kev, the Internet is indeed a fine place  ;D


----------



## topgun (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, for a porsche owner to come to a TT forum and slag of the TT is a bit mental.

TG


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

I have just read all the posts and I'm still not sure what Bigot means ???

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> What is the exact meaning of bigot then?


bigot
noun - DISAPPROVING

_a person who has strong, unreasonable beliefs and who thinks that anyone who does not have the same beliefs is wrong:_
a religious bigot

Example:

He was known to be a loud-mouthed, opinionated bigot.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> bigot
> noun - DISAPPROVING
> 
> _a person who has strong, unreasonable beliefs and who thinks that anyone who does not have the same beliefs is wrong:_
> ...


Interesting...are 225 owners classified as religious bigots or standard ones? ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

does that depend on whether or not owning a TT can be classed as a religous experience?

Or perhaps just those that religously clean them?

Or maybe the standard bigots are those that haven't visited AMD et al yet?

All these questions (and more) will be answered (I'm sure) by someone below.....

In the mean time - FFS - surely everyone in here likes TTs, yes?

What difference does it make (in the grand scheme of things) how many horses it can kick? 

Holy war anyone?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I am sure we will all miss Gaz very much.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> In the mean time - FFS - surely everyone in here likes TTs, yes?


Gaz doesn't!

I love iTT, doesn't matter if it's a 150, 180, 225, 250 or if it has had it's nads tuned off it.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I've read most of the posts on this forum since it's start, to be honest I can't recall any threads where 150 or 180 owners have been made to feel lesser by 225 owners except in a few humorous posts / threads (which if they are the ones that have really upset you then I am in shock).
I have no idea why you started this thread, except maybe just for the sake of it.


> This is time to start a good old arugment


.

:-/


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

you could close this thread is taking all my time to keep up with it getting that big
also so 225 if they are bigots about 180 or 150
what about 225 against other 225 who do not have the bose, the zenons etc etc

just putting oar in 
but hey all TT's will get a wave from me as the looks say it all


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

He didn't want an argument but an


> arugment


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

this is looking like a record breaking thread nearly as many replys as "hi i am harmony"
just shows the real power of the forum and how many people log on its more than religion now ,you dont get over 4thousand in a church these days.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have to say that having just read all 16 pages of this thread I find the whole thing a bit distasteful . The original thread was indeed provocative but to resort to putting images of the individual concerned on this site to have the pXXs ripped out of them is not fair game IMHO of course.

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Steve,

if you put pictures of your arse and b"lls on a puplic accessable web site, then your possible on the game, not fair game.

If you dont want people to look, dont show them.

He is an @rse in every sence of the word.

Ian.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

> if you put pictures of your arse and b"lls on a puplic accessable web site, then your possible on the game, not fair game.
> 
> If you dont want people to look, dont show them.
> 
> ...


Agreed but this is not what this forum is about is it?

It is just my opinion of course.

Steve


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Steve,
I have to say that Kev Powells post using pictures that Gaz himself placed on the internet was one of his funniest yet. I think you will find that Gaz knew exactly what he would get by posting his message, he is probably still reading the ongoing thread with amusement.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well, having not seen the thread till now I've just skim read it and like it!!

They're obviously leaving the forum and wanted to make a dramatic exit - fair enough...got some interest and some funny comments. Well Done KMP.

Better than the way TTotal 'tried' to leave once.....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

1 more post to go past the coil packs, then 4 more to get past the dashpods :-/

certainly generated a lot of interest! :


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

> 1 more post to go past the coil packs, then 4 more to get past the dashpods Â :-/
> 
> certainly generated a lot of interest! Â :


Ok seems to have been cross posted.....at some point

http://www.british-cars.co.uk/cgi-bin/g ... 9073931105

and

http://forum.boxa.net/index.php?

hahahaha


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Ok seems to have been cross posted.....at some point
> 
> http://www.british-cars.co.uk/cgi-bin/g ... 9073931105
> 
> ...


So that's what Elise owners think of us  Who cares :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I have to say that having just read all 16 pages of this thread I find the whole thing a bit distasteful . The original thread was indeed provocative but to resort to putting images of the individual concerned on this site to have the pXXs ripped out of them is not fair game IMHO of course.
> 
> Steve


Agree, some long standing forum members have turned rather childish:



> Why would I drive a car like a Boxster that looks like its been flattened by a steam roller


 :

Depends if you prefer modding and posing in a Golf in a party frock, or driving a properly developed sports car Â  Â ;D

As for Gaz and Jan - well you can tell what sort of people they are by the type of pictures they are proud to publish of themselves, on their web page - complete a*******s (literally!)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

LMAO at the first link!

but (bizzarely) I'm not a member of the boxa net forum, so *I* couldn't see what was said in there 

PS - for all you other forum users reading this (yes, you know who you are) - no, I really couldn't care less what you opinion of me is 

(But I will defend your right to have one)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Depends if you prefer modding and posing in a Golf in a party frock, or driving a properly developed sports car Â  Â ;D


oooohh that fightin talk that is!!!! : ;D ;D


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D , i just love my 225, so there , na naaa na na naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

F*****g in 'ell this thread is blinding . Fantastic entertainment me thinks ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

one of the elise members said he would rather be caught looking at gay porn than seen reading the TT forum, trouble is ive never looked at a gay porn site to do a comparison, he on the other hand......

still at least beaker popping up gets a mention, even if he did think it was a chicken ;D


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> I have to say that having just read all 16 pages of this thread I find the whole thing a bit distasteful . The original thread was indeed provocative but to resort to putting images of the individual concerned on this site to have the pXXs ripped out of them is not fair game IMHO of course.
> 
> Steve


If you can not laught at yourselve - you can you laught - 
And we did start it 

Cheers anyway

Gary


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You are now entering the twilight zone

this thread is going beyond funny, and into scary!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Flippin eck - what did I miss!?!
> 
> looks like everyone had fun - are we still all friends? Â


Yes - Bloody good fun - just been reading it all sober

Wars have been started over less ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Let me just get this straight.

You slag us all off, and say you're buying a boxster, fair enough, each to their own.

But I see from your sig, that you've merely got your name down for a new one in 2005/6.

Does that mean you'll be with us for a while yet then? :

Oh, also, there's a much more informative and reasoned 150TTR article in the forthcoming abslouTTe. Â


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Yes Â - Bloody good fun - just been reading it all sober
> 
> Wars have been started over less ;D


I think this thread has re-defined the term 'friendly fire' 

glad you back in the land of the living


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Let me just get this straight.
> 
> You slag us all off, and say you're buying a boxster, fair enough, each to their own.
> 
> ...


We are picking a new car in March 2004, Our TT as been bought by a someone at work.

And we still have our name down for the new sharpe 
2005/6


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome back Gaz and Jan. (Ducks, and runs for cover) Â ;D

Christ, some of that Elise lot are stuck up their own a*ses. I thought 225 owners were bad. Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They're just annoyed because Vauxhall brought out a better and cheaper car.

And it's prettier.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

hi - good laught last night ?? 
Just going to get some chips yum yum


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh you're back! :
Anyway.......................................
Nice guy on the Â Porsche forum's comment...................................

'I think the TT reaction was expected, those guys are always friendly to me'.
Simon (Boxter Forum)

Cheers Simon! 

ANT

p.s. It's a pretty good site and not a bad car !


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> And it's prettier.


Exsqueeze me? Baking powder? It might be a better drive in every respect, but I'll have to raise an ojection here, your Honour. 

Pete

PS Nice thread. ;D


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

> You obviously are happy with you car Gav Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> My point being that Gaz obviously isn't because he feels intimidated by people with two exhausts.
> 
> No offence intended.


Widget,

I have two exhausts :

;D


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

The new Boxter coupe' does look nice though.... 

Due out in late 05 early 06 I believe.....

Give me 2 years in the old V6 TT and then chuck it in for one of them ;D ;D


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

P.S The existing model does look s*@%e though.

Can't tell whether it's comin' or goin' and with a hard top on..it looks apalling!!

Should have stuck with your T.T bud and your daft shirt!!!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> The new Boxter coupe' does look nice though....
> 
> Due out in late 05 early 06 I believe.....
> 
> Give me 2 years in the old V6 TT and then chuck it in for one of them ;D ;D


If they do a halfway decent DSG alternative I'll be changing with you ;D.


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

> Nice guy on the Porsche forum's comment...................................
> 
> 'I think the TT reaction was expected, those guys are always friendly to me'.
> Simon (Boxter Forum)
> ...


Cheers Ant! I was on here long before boxa.net even started!
Rumour has it that Porsche will be licencing the DSG system for the next generation Boxster ;D


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Why didn't my previous post appear?

I have just read all 20 pages of this, absolute quality ;D ;D ;D

Simon


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Cheers Simon! nice looking car by the way! 8)

We all have differences in our choice of cars but as a great friend of mine has a 2.7 Boxter , I thought I would sneek a peek at Boxa net....which is where I read your thread. I thought it was a cracking site.....very interesting.

My friends car has all the kit........and looks absolutely great and sounds amazing. Had to get me the V6 so it sounded as good (that'll start an argument with Boxter owners :-X)

I find it a shame that people have to get insulting when it comes down to their pride and joy even if it's not meant as bad as it is some times taken :-[. That applies to both forum's comments! :-/.

I adore the Audi TT (hence on my third now) but if there wasn't one around I would definately go for the Boxter. They are both great cars, it's as simple as that.

All the Best 
ANT
p.s. :I do love quattro four wheel drive though!


----------



## Em (May 7, 2002)

Oh my God...what a funny thread 

As a ex-225 TTC owner and now a Boxster S owner I think I have the right to feel doubly insulted 

As I have said before I loved my TT and the Porsche does not excite me in the same way at all..oh err Missus..but once I get in a start the engine I am for the moment (being a fickle Woman!) very happy with my choice to buy the Boxster. I miss the Quattro sometimes but love being able to wheel spin and slide out on corners.

Gaz naked is a sight that will haunt me to my grave..maybe he should spend some of his large pots of money on plastic surgery.....I'm thinking enlargement


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Gaz naked is a sight that will haunt me to my grave..maybe he should spend some of his large pots of money on plastic surgery.....I'm thinking enlargement


Or gonad reconstuction :-X


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;DWill this thread ever end? Â It's got to be one for the record books along with those ..........
ANT


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.british-cars.co.uk/cgi-b...ject=2001&source=T&thread=2004012109073931105

look at the posts near the end....I think Gaz has made some new friends! ;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Poor old Gaz!, ....... :-/...........but it makes even better reading than this one, what a laugh!!!!!!!!!! ;D
Cheers Nick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

Gaz just added my comments to your friends at Lotus as they think they know what they are talking about but of course they don't.
Have you seen those lotus residuals after a couple of years and as for comparing a ttr to a Ford Puma.

I thought that was like an MGF only driven by hairdressers.( sorry to any butch haordressers who drive tt's)

regards malc [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

From time to time you get to read posts on other so called "rival" forums (evo, scooby, and now this british car forum).

I enjoy looking at and driving cars... but one thing I don't tend to do is slag off other cars :-/ I enjoy all things auto!

I know my TT's limits and it ain't a sports car!!!! I bought it 'cos it was the best looking coupe out there at the time... it was reasonably quick... it fell into by budget... was good for long distances... it was reasonably economical... I could get 2 adults and 2 kids in and was also quite enjoyable to drive A:B... BUT I knew it wasn't a "drivers car". What else was there? What choice do you have now that meets all the above criteria?

I've driven my mates Scooby and yes it's quick, but so what? Its' looks don't "do it" for me! Same for an Evo... I don't buy cars just because they do 0:60 in 3.1 seconds... especially if their looks don't excite me (well actually I might ;D), but you get the drift! I buy a car 'cos of the whole package!

Modified, my TT improves some of the points above and will keep pace with some Scoobies & Porkers, etc but it will never be a "drivers car" or "sports car", until Audi get their bloody fingers out and make the next gen TT with a RWD bias to the Haldex.

I've driven Elises, single seaters and Caterhams on track and can honestly say that the Caterham was the single most enjoyable thing I've ever done (by my self ) in a car!!! but I'd still rather have my TT for everyday living!

A TT is a TT is a TT, whether 150, 180, 225 or 3.2!!!


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

;D

This just gets better & better ;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Well said NuTTs, could'nt agree more .........but I personally love the 4wd and don't miss my previous rear wheel drive car (BMW 3 Series M tec convertible).
ANT


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I do miss the Quattro in the wet/damp...and the nice interior

Gonad reconstruction........... ;D ;D ;D

Simon


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

donations please for "Gaz needs his crack waxed"


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Absolutely brilliant. I tend not to post too much here since selling the TT but like to trawl about and say ello to mates then I see this thread. Starts out with some idiot posting while drunk so I skim a few pages bored and then wham! 

I realise there IS a demand for venetian blind surgery on testicles. ;D


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

From gazandjan on the BoXa.net Jan 22 2004, 02:54 PM



> "we have gone for the 2.7 and still very excited - got a test drive on saturday - yes we did buy the car over the phone and with out a test drive"


Ha Ha Ha no way,

As for the lotus bbs +80 messages and still going, brill you didn't do any better on there, and you seem to bonding with the boxster lot too.


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

Well at least the doc would never had to say "COUGH" to him though


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

thanks for sending us gaz&jan, its just wot we need 

If you read the boXa forum many of us have owned a TT in the past, and have many fond memories, thanks and bye for now.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Come on guys - when will this stop - we have beaten any other thread going -

However it is and more then likely still bloody funny

;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah thanks S-LIne. I also know two guys who have had Boxters and moved over to TT's nnot to mention one S2000 owner who moved over from a Boxster. All these guys speak fondley


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Come on guys Â - when will this stop - we have beaten any other thread going -
> 
> However it is and more then likely still bloody funny
> 
> ;D


not half as funny as your shirts. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

...


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

That was quick -

Love them shirts ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Gotta keep this near the top for comedy value ;D


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

i know
that picture of a hairy ass and balls
anyone atube of immac/hair remover
most of us wanting more hair he's trying to get rid of it


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

.........CRACK...........ing website


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

We all have hair - me on the top of my head  however i think we are going down the gay route if you are asking me to wax my arse.

Now come on - you have called me and Jan put my address on the forum - sent pizza ;D.

That is going a wee bit too far ;D ;D

will this ever stop ???? 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> will this ever stop ???? 8)


you _love_ it :


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Thomas Magnum drives a Ferrari and will therefore be able to catch you in your Boxter to get his shirt back.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Come on guys Â - when will this stop - we have beaten any other thread going


Now I'm not looking down on you but my first post on this forum racked up 28 pages in 3 days... 8)

:-*


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

SO you thought I didn't notice when you stole my shirt ......
 and you think your cars faster than mine ......
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/Magnum.jpg


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

> SO Â you thought I didn't notice when you stole my shirt ......
> and you think your cars faster than mine Â ......
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/Magnum.jpg


Exactly my point - well done was ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> That was quick Â -
> 
> Love them shirts Â ;D


i would be even quicker if i was a bigot in a 225,alas i only have a 150 ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Having just read bits of this thread it appears gazandjan are permently pi$$ed :-/. Do you both take anything else with your alcohol such as drugs? Do you both behave how you do on here when you drive? All over the place! I hope not! Not only are you hazardous on here but lethal to other drivers if your never sober! :


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Those who talk about sex all the time don't get enough....

Those who talk about all their very close freinds all the time tend not to have any........

Those who talk about how much money they have.........


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to add to this.

Life is short.

There are lots of good people out there we have met and those we have yet to meet.

There are also some complete idiots you never want to meet.

I think I have just identified two in the first post of this thread. Sad people, but they make me laugh and make me realise what a good life I have and what a good bunch of people I know (including guys met on the Forum).

Being pissed might make you act stupidly or whatever, but often the truth comes out and people show you how shallow they are or what chips they have on their shoulder(s) or whatever.

yawn....

I thought this was the "TT Forum" not the "Bank Balance Forum"...and gazandjan obviously have less Â£ than they want.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Â£20k is the price of a child in NHS? So did you just accept this and life went on again?


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> Sorry to add to this.
> 
> Life is short.
> 
> ...


Love you too


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gaz and Jan - I don't think you shoud divulge any further personal infomation - you are just digging an even bigger hole for yourselves.

It seems that drinking and posting is almost as dangerous as drinking and driving Â


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......FREAKS!.......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> gaz put this from pure emotion . He is a man of emotion and a very good man [smiley=oops.gif]


ROFLMAO


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh dear Gaz ,this really is funny, I get pissed often and say stupid things, but i am normally in the pub with my friends not sat on a pc trying to argue with people which is quite a sad state of affairs. I chose my tt over a boxster, but thats my choice and I'm not heading over to the boxster forum to tell them they are all c**ts as a result. As for the quattro system having had it's day etc. when you get your real Porsche (the 911) come see just how my 19 year old UR quattro system fairs up as it helps me keep my 560bhp on the road and leave bling bling im so loaded ab fab ponces like you looking stupid and wondering what just happened. You sir are a peinarse.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Anyone planning to get pi$$ed tonight - then turn your PC off ;D

Moley


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Getting pissed and going on the net to argue with people and tell them your minted is what all the cool kids are doing these days.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Oh dear Gaz ,this really is funny, I get pissed often and say stupid things, but i am normally in the pub with my friends not sat on a pc trying to argue with people which is quite a sad state of affairs. I chose my tt over a boxster, but thats my choice and I'm not heading over to the boxster forum to tell them they are all c**ts as a result. As for the quattro system having had it's day etc. when you get your real Porsche (the 911) come see just how my 19 year old UR quattro system fairs up as it helps me keep my 560bhp on the road and leave bling bling im so loaded ab fab ponces like you looking stupid and wondering what just happened. You sir are a peinarse.


Over the last year or so, one thing that I have learn't about this forum is that dickheads don't get let off lightly here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Has there been as much success with the clown(s) ? Â


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

PaulS please tell us who you're refering to go on please.

On second thoughts don't bother. Don't think I could take it!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am getting pissed now. You lot are great and I am skint, b*gger I think I have got that wrong  :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Alot of people say spas are good for you - please let me take the time to remind you that infact this just is not the case and that they are a breeding ground for some pretty nasty bugs...... ;D


----------



## mbu10 (Dec 26, 2003)

DAM DAM DAM DAM
The last orders just been ordered in the pub and i am not there. crap
money have a little in the draw enough to get drunk on but if i go out tonight i cannot go over the lakes to see some friends in borrowdale near keswick which i want to get up early for.
Then i would not be in a fit state to try the 7 mile twisty road between keswick and my mates house
(done it with every car or motorbike i have ever had and expect the TT to probley be the best)
So i am just being sad sat in waiting for the morning to arrive, and asking questions that i can think off.
Thanks for everyone who hs given advice though been taken in and waiting for a god dam dry day


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> .......FREAKS!.......


You got it in one!


----------

